# Dvd/cdrom Drive Driver Problem



## JONSAL19 (Oct 26, 2007)

"WINDOWS CANNOT LOAD THE DEVICE DRIVER FOR THIS HARDWARE . THE DRIVER MAY BE CORRUPTED OR MISSING ( CODE 39 ) CHECK FOR SOLUTIONS DOES NOTHING . WHAT TO DO?? HELP??! (TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H653L SCSI CDROM DEVICE) JOHN


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn your caps off when posting
remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

